# Was ist sinnvoller im Winter? Regenjacke oder Windstopper/Softshell etc?



## GibsonLesPaul (11. September 2009)

Hi,

da jetzt bald der Winter kommt und ich noch nie im Winter gebiket bin weiss ich überhaupt nicht was sinnvoll ist an Klamotten. Ich will mir jetzt auch nicht das komplette Programm mit allen Jacken, Hosen, Arm+Beinlinge etc. kaufen, wovon ich evtl. das ein oder andere gar nicht oder nur 1-2 mal nutze, da ich chronisch pleite bin als Student, aber das wisst und kennt ihr ja ;-P

Ich frage mich jetzt ob es besser ist eine gescheite Regenjacke, z.B. Vaude Splash dingens zu kaufen oder doch lieber einen guten Windbreaker, bzw. eine Softhsell Jacke, bzw. Langarmtrikot mit Windstopper oder so?!
Weil beides werde ich mir sicherlich nicht leisten können und befürchte, dass die Belüftung OHNE Regenjacke - obwohl die Jacke gut+teuer ist - besser sein wird, oder?

Und was zieht man drunter? Reicht da ein Funktionsunterhemd und ein normales Langarmtrikot?

Hose denke ich mal ne Lange mit Trägern, Windstopper vorne. Überschuhe falls nötig. Ansonsten Buff und Winterhandschuhe...

Grüße


----------



## wogru (11. September 2009)

Also bei längeren Touren, größeren Anstrengungen staut sich bei mir unter der Regenjacke immer die Körperwärme und dann ist es "innen" meistens feuchter als "aussen".
Falls du günstig an eine gute Winterjacke kommen willst warte noch etwas bis Aldi Süd die Fahrradwinterklamotten auf den Markt wirft. Ich habe von denen eine Weste und die Winterjacke und kann mich bisher nicht darüber beklagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (11. September 2009)

hol' dir einen leichte windjacke, kein windstopper, sondern so was: http://www.racelite.de/shop:showarticle:Montane_Featherlite_Velo_Jacke (gibt's auch günstiger, wenn du aus uk bestellen magst).
regenjacke dann kaufen, wenn du tatsächlich bei längerem regen fährst.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. September 2009)

Regenjacke ist keine gute Option. Ich fahr im Winter nicht regelmäßig, daher bin ich da wahrscheinlich auch nicht repräsentativ, aber wenn´s nicht zu kalt ist, fahr ich mit Fließjacke und Windstopperunterhemd von Aldi, wenn´s kalt ist, nehm ich einen alten Skianzug. Kritisch sind sowieso eher die Füße und die Hände. Ob du was magst, wo bißchen Wind durchgeht oder lieber nicht, hängt sicher auch von deinem Streckenprofil ab und wie schnell du unterwegs bist.
Ich hatte mal Heizsohlen von Tchibo, das war echt das einzig mögliche, die Füße warmzuhalten. Leider waren die solcher Schrott, dass ich sie dann doch wieder zurückgeschickt hab.


----------



## Haarddremel (11. September 2009)

Ich kann mich dem nur anschließen: Eine Regenjacke hält wunderschön die Nässe ab, kann aber grundsätzlich nur die Luftfeuchtigkeit abtransportieren. Kondensationsnässe können dann die (noch) teureren Modelle abführen.

Insgesamt fühlt man sich tatsächlich sehr schnell wie in der Sauna 

Ich empfehle dir, mehrere Lagen zu tragen: Funktionsunterhemd, Trikot mit kurzen oder langem Arm, im Winter gerne auch angeraut (Fleece), darüber dann eine etwas stabilere Windjacke.

Und diese kannst du dir tatsächlich nach Geldbeutel kaufen.


----------



## basti242 (11. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich fahre ein Gore Tool Trikot. Je nach Temperatur ein kurzes oder ein langes Unterhemd. Die Jacke ist zwar sehr teuer aber jeden Cent wert. Von dem Aldi und Nettokram halte ich persönlich nicht so viel. Lieber einmal richtig investieren und die Sachen mehrere Jahre nutzen.

Gruß
Basti


----------



## sharky (11. September 2009)

zu allererst: lass de finger von den aldi und lidl sachen! 

ich hab hier noch 3 sÃ¤tze von dem zeug liegen, die ich nur fÃ¼r notfÃ¤lle, wenn alles andere in der wÃ¤sche ist, rauskrame und dann auch nur sehr widerwillig trage. passformen sind nicht wirklich toll, materiallien saugen sich voll mit schweiÃ, atmungsaktiv gleich null...

wenn du nicht bei regen biken gehen willst oder musst, dann lass das mit der regenjacke sein. es gibt fÃ¼r notfÃ¤lle so dÃ¼nne, einfache und gÃ¼nstige plastepellen, die reichen, um halbwegs nach hause zu kommen, wenn man unterwegs vom regen Ã¼berrascht wird

ansonsten halt dich an das zwiebelprinzip. unterhemd, langes trikot, windjacke oder Ã¤hnliche. und lieber ein paar â¬ mehr fÃ¼r was anstÃ¤ndiges ausgeben, als zu sparen und sich hinterher Ã¤rgern.


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (11. September 2009)

Ups, meinte Vaude Spray - nicht Splash! Das wäre ne Regenjacke.

Was haltet ihr von der Vaude Air? Wäre das ne gute Windjacke? Oder sonst Vorschläge für was gutes was nicht sooo teuer ist. Gore fällt leider raus, ist mir dann doch zu teuer. Aber ALDI will ich sowieso meiden!


----------



## Rotten67 (12. September 2009)

Ich habe für den Winter
Windjacke (Gore, Vaude), Soft Shell(Gore,Rose), lange Trikots und Unterhemden
die nach Temperatur kombiniert kann man fahren bis zur Eiszeit


----------



## Gudyo (12. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ist eigentlich alles gesagt hinsichtlich Zwiebelmodell und klar kann ne Hose/Jacke von Aldi nicht gegen ne Gorebikewear anstinken aber die kosten nur ein zehntel sind aber nicht 10 mal schlechter. Ausserdem ist der Ärger auch grösser wen man sich mit den teuren Sachen hinlegt. Ein ganz wichtiger Aspekt ist bisher noch nicht angeklungen, das sind die Schuhe. Leg das gesparte Geld für ordentliche Winterschuhe aus den das bringt dich wirklich nach vorn. Die Füsse sind bei 0 Grad spätestens nach 60 Minuten ausgekühlt mit Winterschuhen kannste die ganze Sache so auf 3 bis 4 Stunden ziehen. Wen du also ernstlich vorhast den Winter durchzuradeln, sind die Schuhe wichtiger als alles andere.


----------



## Rasender Robert (12. September 2009)

Hallo!

Meine Empfehlung fÃ¼r den Winter: Gore Function II Windstopperjacke (oder vergleichbare): Die hat mich vor zwei Jahren ca. 100â¬ gekostet, ist aber jeden Cent wert.

Besonders gut finde ich die abzippbaren Ãrmel, dadurch kannst du die Jacke auch in der Ãbergangszeit verwenden. Im Winter dann mit Unterhemd und Langarmtrikot problemlos bis 0Â° ... wenn es noch kÃ¤lter wird Fleecepullover statt Trikot.

HÃ¤lt dann sogar kleine Regenschauer aus bzw reicht, um noch halbwegs trocken nach Hause zu kommen. In Regenjacken schwitzt man einfach wesentlich stÃ¤rker.

Zusammen mit einer Hose mit Winstoppereinsatz im Frontbereich fÃ¼r mich optimal. 

GruÃ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yossarian (12. September 2009)

Es kommt darauf an, wie und wann du im Winter fährst.
Im Winter regnet es in der Regel nicht sehr stark oder es schneit. 
Ich fahr z.B. im Winter zur Arbeit, wenn das Wetter halbwegs passt und kein Dauerregen angesagt ist. Am WE fahr ich nur bei gutem Wetter.
Daher reicht mir ne leicht gefütterte Wind-Winterjacke. Die hält leichten Regen ab und Schnee.
Meine Paclite-Regenjacke ist im Winter, da ungefüttert, zu kalt, die verwende ich daher nur im Herbst und Frühling.
Im Hochsommer nehm ich dann wieder eine Windjacke, da die Membran bekanntlich bei hohen Temperaturen schlecht funktioniert.
Viel wichtiger im Winter finde ich eine wasserdichte Überhose, da die normalen langen Hosen sehr schnell nass sind. Dafür hab ich ne Gore-tex.
Auch wichtig sind wasserdichte Handschuhe und Winterschuhe.
Unter der Winterjacke hab ich in der Regel ein Langarmtrikot und Unterhemd. Wenns unter etwa -5° geht, dann noch zusätzlich ein Kurzarmtrikot drunter und ne Sturmhaube statt Mütze.
Unter etwa -10° zieh ich die Gore-Tex Überhose noch zusätzlich an, sowie dicke Skihandschuhe statt der nur leicht gefütterten Gore-Tex. Bei -15° kommt dann noch eine weite Windjacke über die Winterjacke.
Der Aufwand für ganz niedrige Temperaturen wird halt immer größer, vor allem bei den Schuhen kommt man bei längeren Fahrten um eine Schuhheizung kaum herum. Egal wieviel Überschuhe man anzieht, die Cleats bleiben eine Kältebrücke, da hilft nur die Heizung.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. September 2009)

Kauf dir einmal eine gute (Winter) Jacke, egal ob von Gore oder sonst wem. Nicht zu warm dafür aber groß genug damit auch mit Langarm U-Hemd & Langarm Trikot (für die ganz kalten Tage) die Jacke nicht zu eng wird. Luft ist nun mal der beste Isolator und wenn es zu eng anliegt oder gar spannt friert man schneller. Die richtig dicken Winterjacken kann man oft nur bei wenigen Gelegenheiten anziehen. Wer Ski o.ä. fährt kann eventuell dann auf das Zeug zurückgreifen.
Das mit der Regenjacke im Winter habe ich schnell aufgegeben. Das ist für mich nur noch im Notfall (z.B. alles andere in der Wäsche) eine Option und dann nur für kurze Strecken.
Denn auch wenn es kalt ist schwitzt man und der Schweiß sammelt sich als Kondensat innen an der nun mal wasserdichten Regenjacke. Somit ist man irgendwann dann von innen ziemlich feucht/nass und dann wird das, egal wie viel und was man drunter an hat, ganz schnell verdammt kalt !

Wie schon beschrieben im Winter immer im Zwiebelprinzip anziehen und lieber ein paar  mehr ausgeben. Sprich nicht den Aldi, Lidl oder Tchibo Kram kaufen. Das ist dafür das es meistens nicht wirklich was taugt (Qualität, Passform, etc.) dann auch zu teuer.
Ab einer gewissen Streckenlänge, Fahrzeit bzw. ob eine Pause an einer Hütte eingeplant ist, habe ich  meist noch ein trockenes Funktions-Unterhemd & Trikot dabei. Sehr angenehm wenn man unterwegs in trockene und warme Sachen schlüpfen kann. Allerdings vermeide ich im Winter  lange Pausen da man schnell auskühlt. Es sei denn man erwischt eine gut geheizte Verpflegungsstation 

Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit den Pro Zero Unterhemden von Craft, und den Sachen von Gore gemacht. Das Zeug passt mir gut und es übersteht auch die Maschinenwäsche und den Wäschetrockner wenn es schnell gehen muss. Anderen passen die Vaude Sachen oder.... -> ausprobieren !
Als Hose habe ich mittlerweile auch im Winter meine kurzen Hosen an und ziehe lange Winterhosen (ohne Polster) drüber. Ich friere damit weniger als mit den langen Hosen mit Polster die ich hatte.
Schuhe ist so ein Problem, ich habe noch keinen gefunden der wirklich warm genug wäre bzw. wenn er das ist man den auch bei gemäßigten Temps anziehen könnte. Daher auch hier Zwiebelprinzip. Ob man nun irgendwelche tollen Wintersocken in die Schuhe macht oder sich Gamaschen drüber zieht ist Geschmackssache. Ich bevorzuge die Gamaschen Lösung da damit der Schuh sauber bleibt und bei Regen je nach Gamaschen Art auch trocken. Als absolute Notlösung habe ich auch schon mal Plastikbeutel über die Schuhe gezogen. Sieht bescheuert aus hält aber den Wind ab und trocken bleiben die Schuhe auch, von außen zumindest dafür kann auch da der Schweiß nicht raus
Wichtig ist je nach Helm auch noch eine Mütze für drunter. Gerade bei den Helmen mit sehr guter Belüftung wird es im Winter eben auch schnell saukalt auf der Birne. Wir verlieren nunmal einen Großteil der Körperwärme über den Kopf. Ob man da zum Windstopperteil oder zum einfachen Stoffteil greift.....wie immer Geschmackssache.

Letztendlich bleibt wirklich nur selbst ausprobieren da jeder anders ist bzw. manches anders gewichtet. 
Ich habe so z.B. auch im Winter beim biken oft nur Sommerhandschuhe an. Die langen mit Windstopper ziehe ich oft nach ner 1/2 Stunde aus weil mir die Hände glühen. Dafür muss ich Hals und Oberkörper gut & warm einpacken da ich sonst gleich ne Erkältung bekomme. Die Beine sind dagegen meist 1-2 Schichten dünner eingepackt. Bei Freunden von mir ist das gerade anders herum.  

Gruß Björn


----------



## strangeandnice (12. September 2009)

Im Oberkörper- und Beinbereich ist das Zwiebelprinzip ideal.
Gerade wenn es richtig kalt wird, und ich mir kein extra Paar Schuhe anschaffen möchte ziehe ich bei längeren Touren meine Wanderstiefel an. diese sind zwar klobig, aber warme Füsse sind Gold wert. Und bei den Handschuhen möchte ich mir auch keine extra Winterhandschuhe kaufen, da nehme ich ein dünnes Paar, und obendrüber ein paar Wollhandschuhe. Sprich zwei Paar, und somit kommt gerade noch ein wenig Wind durch.

Ein weiteres Thema ist Gesicht-Hals-Nacken, da hilft ein wandelbarer Buff der bei Frostnase auch mal hochgezogen werden kann


----------



## Yossarian (12. September 2009)

Die äußerste Schicht muß immer der Windschutz sein. Wollhandschuhe sind da denkbar ungeeignet.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. September 2009)

das ist jetzt von Craft 
aber das Prinzip gilt für alle Hersteller 



> Die äußerste Schicht muß immer der Windschutz sein. Wollhandschuhe sind da denkbar ungeeignet


jaein ! 
ich pers. mag es eher luftig an den Händen, das sind quasi meine Kühler
mit Wolle habe ich ein ganz anderes Problem, wenn die mal feucht oder richtig nass sind, halten sie i.d.R. gar nicht mehr warm.
Daher nur an trockenen Tagen eine wirkliche Option

Was auch gut geht sind dünne Seidenhandschuhe unter den normalen Radhandschuhen

Gruß Björn


----------



## Yossarian (12. September 2009)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> jaein !
> ich pers. mag es eher luftig an den Händen, das sind quasi meine Kühler



Dann nimm dünne Windstopperhandschuhe. Sind leicht und halten auch etwas Nässe ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bogie (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich finde die Gore-Sachen alle völlig überteuert (obwohl ich da auch was davon gekauft habe). Aber seit ich bei Chainreactioncycles die Firma Endura gefunden habe, weiß ich, daß sehr gute Bike-Kleidung nicht so teuer sein muß! Schau da doch einfach mal vorbei.
Empfehle definitiv das Zwiebelprinzip! Keine Regenjacke! Am wichtigsten Hände (ganz warme Handschuhe), Füße (keine Cleats, sondern Flatpedals; ich ziehe immer Windstoppersocken oder wenns ganz kalt wird Goretex-Socken an) und Kopf (Buff unter dem Helm).

Gruß Bogie


----------



## rigger (5. Oktober 2009)

ich hab gestern noch ne Runde gedreht und hatte nur ein Trikot, mit Armlingen, Windstopper Weste und normale Softshell Jacke für ca 30.
Hat super geklappt.


----------



## Warnschild (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab ne RONO-Jacke für den Winter, die ist superdünn und hat nur ein hauchdünnes Netzfutter. Bis in den einstelligen Minusgradbereich reicht aber ein Langarmfunktionsunterhemd drunter, wenns kälter wird bzw. ich müde, trage ich noch ein Langarmtrikot dazwischen. 

Ich studiere auch und leide unter chronischen Geldmangel, grad wenns Funktionssachen betrifft, wird man ja schnell für eine einfache Hose oder halbwegs funktionelle Jacke schon Beträge los, von denen man sonst ein paar Wochen leben würde. 

Was mir ziemlich viel hilft, ist, bei eBay zu kaufen, und zwar gegebenenfalls auch im Sommer die Wintersachen und umgekehrt. Hierfür muss man sich aber schon ein bisschen auskennen, damit man wirklich günstig und gute Sachen erwischt, die zudem passen (muss also wissen, welches Fabrikat wie geschnitten ist/wie groß ausfällt etc.).


----------



## BiNkZ (7. Oktober 2009)

basti242 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich fahre ein Gore Tool Trikot. Je nach Temperatur ein kurzes oder ein langes Unterhemd. Die Jacke ist zwar sehr teuer aber jeden Cent wert. Von dem Aldi und Nettokram halte ich persönlich nicht so viel. Lieber einmal richtig investieren und die Sachen mehrere Jahre nutzen.
> 
> ...



Du meinst die Tool Softshell Jacke oder?

Die hab ich auch und bin sehr zufrieden... Fahre sie jetzt auch schon das 4. Jahr und hab sie auch so gerne als normale Jacke an.


----------



## stacki (7. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich muss jetzt hier auch mal was fragen zum Thema Winterjacken.

Ich möchte mir eine mehrteilige Funktionsjacke von Jack Wolfskin zulegen, sprich wo ich eine Fleeceinnenjacke herausnehmbar habe und außen eine sagen wir mal wasserabweisende, recht winddichte und relativ dünne Jacke habe. Kann man sowas nicht auch dann zum biken nutzen wenn man das Fleece rausmacht? Dann kann man je nach Außentemperatur unter der dünneren Jacke entsprechend Trikot oder ähnliches anziehen und außen hat man eine winddichte Jacke.

Bitte mal um einige Meinungen ob dies sinnvoll wäre, denn für das Geld einer richtig guten Bikejacke von Assos oder Löffler bekomm ich auch fast schon eine solche Funktionsjacke und die kann ich für alles andere auch nutzen.

Vielen Dank

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Warnschild (7. Oktober 2009)

Winddicht ist nicht gleich winddicht, hab ich mir erklären lassen. 

Will sgen: Je nach "Aktivitätsgrad" kann eine Jacke mehr oder weniger winddicht - je winddichter, desto weniger atmungsaktiv - sein. 

Darum könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass eine gewöhnliche Outdoorjacke für Wander- oder Trekkingtouren höchstens fürs Tourenfahren geeignet ist. 

Bspw. habe ich festgestellt, dass meine "TheNorthFace"-Softshelljacke genialst ist für flotte Spaziergänge (trage sie meist "unsichtbar" unter einer Sommerjacke, so dass sie bei aller Funktionalität dennoch schick aussieht) und auch Wanderungen in den Bergen, aber nicht viel taugt für wirklich sportliche Aktivitäten. 

Meine Radwindjacke dagegen wäre mir in derlei Situationen wohl nicht warm genug. 

Stimmt meine Theorie? Weiß da einer mehr dazu?


----------



## apoptygma (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich frierende Frau habe den letzten Winter sehr gut mit meiner Gore Passion Windstopper (ebenfalls mit abzippbaren Ärmeln) und Langarm mit Unterhemd drunter überstanden. Wurds unter 0 Grad habe ich ne Thermo-Laufjacke  vom Tchibo und ziehe noch die Passion als Weste drüber (lustig in der Farbkombi) aber das wurde dann fast zu warm.

Meine Soft-Shell von Gonso kannste in die Tonne hauen, da ist meine Windstopper von Gore atmungsaktiver.

Aber alles in allem bleibe ich auch diesen Winter mit meinen beiden Passion´s gut dabei denk ich. Als Regenjacke habe ich die Spray Event von Vaude, die kann zur Not noch drüber, wenns richtig saut.





Rasender Robert schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Meine Empfehlung für den Winter: Gore Function II Windstopperjacke (oder vergleichbare): Die hat mich vor zwei Jahren ca. 100 gekostet, ist aber jeden Cent wert.
> 
> ...


----------



## polo (8. Oktober 2009)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Winddicht ist nicht gleich winddicht, hab ich mir erklären lassen.
> 
> Will sgen: Je nach "Aktivitätsgrad" kann eine Jacke mehr oder weniger winddicht - je winddichter, desto weniger atmungsaktiv - sein.
> 
> ...



einfach ausgedrückt: je dichter von außen, desto dichter von innen. die meisten membrane (z.b. gore windstopper) sind 100% winddicht, dafür nicht aber sonderlich dampfdurchlässig. besser auf ~5% winddichte verzichten, dafür höhere schweiß- und dampfdurchlässigkeit (und dabei noch viel geld sparen).
die wärmefrage ist eine etwas andere baustelle: je mehr (unnötige) wärmeleistung, desto mehr schweiß, desto überforderter die windschicht.
daher (wie ich hier schon öfter geschrieben habe): annähernd winddichte, leichte jacke außen; drunter je nach temperatur wärmende schichten (baselayerkram, microfleece, wolle...).


----------



## dubbel (8. Oktober 2009)

meine meinung: 
(1) wasserdichte jacken sind zum beiken eher ungeeignet, weil sie nie alles an schweiss wegtransportieren können, 
(2) besser sind windichte, hoch atmungsaktive jacken (von mir aus auch wasserabweisend), 
und wenn's regnet wird man nass. (entweder von aussen (regen), oder von innen durchs schwitzen.)

hat man sich damit abgefunden, fällt die auswahl deutlich leichter. 
man sucht ne jacke nach typ 2 (die sich jetzt softshell nennen) und schaut, wie man sich drin bewegen kann.
typ 1 (hardshell à la goretex etc.) ist, wenn ich mich wenig anstrenge, oder für die expedition und/oder die fußgängerzone.


----------



## toddy (8. Oktober 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> (entweder von aussen (regen), oder von innen durchs schwitzen.)



Der Regen kann aber recht kalt sein, wärend mein Schweiß mollig warm ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (8. Oktober 2009)

toddy schrieb:


> Der Regen kann aber recht kalt sein, wärend mein Schweiß mollig warm ist


hast du jetzt nur genau die eine zeile gelesen?


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (8. Oktober 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> meine meinung:
> (1) wasserdichte jacken sind zum beiken eher ungeeignet, weil sie nie alles an schweiss wegtransportieren können,
> (2) besser sind windichte, hoch atmungsaktive jacken (von mir aus auch wasserabweisend),
> und wenn's regnet wird man nass. (entweder von aussen (regen), oder von innen durchs schwitzen.)
> ...



Oder für die Pause, beim Fahren ist die wasserdichte eher unangenehm.
Ich trage mit Vorliebe Netzunterhemden aus Meraklon. ( Brynje )
Zwei übereinander und noch eine winddichte Jacke darüber wärmen und sind wasserdampfdurchlässig.


----------



## toddy (8. Oktober 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> hast du jetzt nur genau die eine zeile gelesen?




macht das für die aussage einen unterschied?


----------



## dubbel (8. Oktober 2009)

evtl. für den smiley.


----------

